# [A] Telperions Wächter - Gildentradition seit 6 1/2 Jahren



## Babsaliena (27. September 2011)

Seid gegrüßt verehrte WoW-Spieler!
Die Gilde Telperions Wächter wurde am 5.3.2005 auf Antonidas gegründet und kam später auf der Suche nach einer neuen Heimat auf den Mithrilorden. Hier befinden wir uns nun auch schon einige Jährchen und fühlen uns sehr wohl. Die familiäre Atmosphäre dieses Rollenspiel-Servers kommt unseren Prinzipien sehr zugute.
Wir sind ein ziemlich lustiger, bunter Haufen von Menschen, die gerne miteinander zusammenspielen, viel Spaß haben und viel Wert auf eine geordnete und bewährte Gildenstruktur legen. 

Wer auf der Suche ist nach einer traditionsreichen und stabilen (!) Gilde, welche bereits seit dem 5. März 2005 besteht, dann könnte unsere die richtige sein!
Wir sind immer wieder auf der Suche nach erwachsenen Menschen, die mit beiden Beinen im Leben stehen und mit WoW nichts kompensieren müssen, was sie im RL vielleicht nicht erreichen.

Wenn du WoW als Spiel und nicht als Job siehst, entspannt bist, dich in einer Gilde integrieren kannst und mit unseren Regeln einverstanden bist freuen wir uns sehr auf ein Kennenlernen!

 Die Prioritäten in unserer Gilde sind wie folgt:
1) Zusammenhalt und gemeinsames Miteinander 
2) Regelmäßige Rollenspielevents (mindestens 1x im Monat)
3) konstante Gildenaktivitäten (Instanzen mit Gildengruppen, füreinander Handwerken, Ausflüge in Azeroth, Alten Instanzen besuchen, Gildenerfolge sammeln)
4) sehr gut organisierte und konstant geleitete Raids (ausschließlich 25er) im aktuellen Content


Wenn dir der Wert der Gemeinschaft wichtiger ist als dein persönliches Vorankommen, und du dich davon angesprochen fühlst, dann freuen wir uns über die Bewerbung von netten, fröhlichen und erwachsenen (körperlich + geistig) Spielern, die gerne mit uns unsere langjährige Gildengeschichte weiterschreiben möchten.

Alle Details findest du auf www.telperions-waechter.com

 
Aktuell suchen wir zur Stärkung unseres 25er-Raids folgende Klassen:
.) Heildruiden (High!!)
.) Hexenmeister
.) Elementar- und Verstärkerschamane
.) Schattenpriester



 Berichte zu Rollenspielevents:
Feier unseres 6. Gildengeburtstags (+Videos): http://www.telperion...d&threadID=3615
Sommer-Abschiedsfest: http://www.telperion...d&threadID=3036
Verlobungsfeier: http://www.telperion...d&threadID=3344
Hochzeit:  http://www.telperion...d&threadID=2930

 Unsere letzten Beförderungsevents: 
4.9.2011 http://www.telperion...d&threadID=4179
3.7.2011 http://www.telperion...d&threadID=3985
5.6.2011 http://www.telperion...d&threadID=3921
3.4.2011: http://www.telperion...d&threadID=3708
6.3.2011: http://www.telperion...d&threadID=3618
6.2.2011 (Video): http://www.telperion...d&threadID=3514
2.1.2011: http://www.telperion...d&threadID=3390
 [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*Bitte bewirb dich hier:--> http://www.telperions-waechter.com*[/font]

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Babsaliena (8. Oktober 2011)

Unsere Suche ist nach wie vor aktuell - wir freuen uns sehr über Bewerbungen!


----------



## Babsaliena (17. Oktober 2011)

Seid gegrüßt!


Unsere Tore stehen offen für alle die Sehnsucht nach einer stabilen Gemeinschaft haben, nach klaren Regeln und einem geordneten Miteinander.


Wir sind ein lustiger bunter Haufen, der über die vielen Jahre des Bestehens (über 6 1/2 Jahre) natürlich vieles gelernt hat. 


Wenn du also Wert auf Beständigkeit legst und es satt hast dir eine neue Gilde suchen zu müssen, dann schau dich mal bei uns um. Wir suchen aktuell auch für unseren 25er-Raid ganz gezielt Spieler mit folgenden Charakteren:


Druiden! (Heiler + Eulen, Dualspecc ist nahezu perfekt!)
Hexenmeister!
Elementarschamanen!
Schattenpriester!


Bitte beachte, dass wir im aktuellen Content ausschließlich 25er-Raids organisieren und 10er-Raids gildenintern nur für alten Content (bis inkl. T11 HM) möglich sind. 


Progressraiden gibt es bei uns nicht! 
Wir sind nicht die schnellsten. Wenn du also schnelle Erfolge willst und dir das im Spiel das wichtigste ist, dann sind wir nicht das Richtige für dich. Wir lieben entspannte und lustige Raids, bei denen wir NATÜRLICH auch unsere Erfolge feiern wollen. Aber wie gesagt - alles mit Maß und Ziel. Gerne kannst du auch mal "schnuppern" - aktuell suchen wir meist noch Verstärkung für unsere Raids die Mittwoch und Freitag starten. Also schreib am besten einen unserer Heermeister via PM über unser Forum an, wir tragen dich dann auch gern als Gast in unseren Raidplan ein und es kann 25er-Telpen-Raidluft geschnuppert werden.


Wenn Raids für dich gar nichts bedeuten, weil es vielleicht aus RL-Gründen nicht möglich ist oder sie dich nicht interessieren - auch dann wirst du dich bei uns bestimmt wohl fühlen. Wir haben eine beachtliche Anzahl von Spielern, die dies genauso sehen und Wert auf ein entspanntes Miteinander legen und mit Stolz den silbernen Baum Telperion schützen wollen! 


Unsere Rollenspielerfraktion würde sich ebenso über deutliche Verstärkung freuen, denn es gibt vieles, das noch nicht gesagt oder gespielt wurde und allein macht Rollenspiel eben keinen Spaß 


Also, besucht uns doch mal hier: www.telperions-waechter.com / für Rückfragen steht unser Heermeisterteam sehr gern zur Verfügung, aber bestimmt gibt auch jeder andere Spieler, der "Telperions Wächter" unter seinem Namen trägt, gerne Auskunft.


Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen!


----------



## Babsaliena (26. Oktober 2011)

Wir suchen noch!

Vorwiegend DRUIDEN, in der Priorität Heiler, Eulen, Bären, Katzen.


----------



## Babsaliena (15. November 2011)

Auf unserem Server (Der Mithrilorden - ein Rollenspielserver) sind die 25er-Raids fast ausgestorben. Aktuell gibt es jeweils nur 1 Allianz und eine Hordegilde, welche im 25er raiden.

Wir wollen den 25er-Raid uuuunbedingt am Leben erhalten! Wer Freude am epischen Raidgefühl hat, und wem es nicht so wichtig ist im Progress ganz vorne zu stehen, dann seid ihr bei uns richtig! Wir suchen nette Mitmenschen die sich uns gerne anschließen möchten!

Ihr solltet mitten im Leben stehen, verlässlich sein (es gibt aber keine Raidpflicht und keine Stammgruppe!) und Spaß daran haben mit 24 weiteren netten Leuten zusammenzuspielen.

Raidtage sind Mittwoch und Freitag von 20-23 Uhr. Entspanntes zusammenspiel ohne Progress-Druck. Wir machen keine 10er! (Außer im gerade nicht mehr aktuellen Content, dort sind sie zugelassen). Um unseren aktuellen Raidpool zu stärken und in Zukunft mit mehr als ausreichend Anmeldungen rechnen zu können, haben wir Platz für 10-15 Spieler, die sich gern mehr oder weniger regelmäßig anmelden, und auch trotzdem entspannt sein können, sollte sich mal nur ein Ersatzbankplatz ausgehen. (Starke Schwankungen bei den Anmeldezahlen sind üblich, da wir keine Stammgruppe bilden!)

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen! (ganz besonders, wenn ihr Rollenspielelemente mit einfließen lasst. Ist nicht Pflicht, aber ist seeehr gern gesehen!)
---> www.telperions-waechter.com


----------



## Babsaliena (12. Dezember 2011)

Erwachsene und nette Leute sind bei uns jederzeit gerne gesehen! Keine Ehrgeizlinge, aber doch diese spezielle Portion Ehrgeiz die notwendig ist um Teil einer Gemeinschaft zu sein und zu bleiben, egal was kommt - das solltet ihr mitbringen.

Darüber hinaus raiden wir nur im heutzutage seltenem 25er-Raid, jedoch machen wir keinen Progressraid.

Regelmäßige Rollenspielevents gibt es bei uns ebenso.

Hier könnt ihr euch ein Bild davon machen!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=C9nMqNf8byk[/youtube]


----------



## Babsaliena (20. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt wieder was Neues von uns!

Wir haben am vergangenen Sonntag 2 neue Offiziere befördert. Wie dies gelaufen ist, könnt ihr euch hier ansehen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rMKAjm97Ts&[/youtube]


----------



## Babsaliena (28. Dezember 2011)

Es wird wieder mal Zeit das etwas nach oooooben zu schieben


----------



## Edouard (16. Januar 2012)

Werte Telpen, werte LeserInnen,

ich möchte euch zu unserem Beförderungsevent am Sonntag, 5. Februar 2012 im Namen der Heermeister einladen!

Wir treffen uns um 17:45 vor den Toren Sturmwinds und marschieren von dort aus um 18:00 gemeinsam zum Pavillion neben der Kathedrale. Um die Beförderung unserer neuen Wächter gebührend zu Feiern werden wir danach in ein Gasthaus einkehren.

Es wird ein großartiges Fest werden!

Viele Grüße im Namen der Heermeister - Edouard


----------



## Edouard (30. Januar 2012)

Sehr geehrte Mitglieder der Telperions Wächter,
sehr geehrte Freunde und Gäste,

am Sonntag, den 5. Februar 2012 begehen wir wieder unsere traditionelle Beförderungszeremonie, in welcher wir unseren Neulingen die Ehre erweisen und sie in den Rang des Wächters erheben werden.

Wir treffen uns bereits um 17:45 Uhr vor den Toren Sturmwinds,damit wir uns dort versammeln und anschließend pünktlich ab 18:00 Uhr gemeinsam in die Stadt einmarschieren können. Die Zeremonie findet beim Pavillon am Sturmwindsee statt.

Bitte legt dabei Kampfesrüstung und Waffen ab, zieht feierliche Kleidung an - es ist ein friedlicher und feierlicher Anlass!

Die Kandidaten sind für dieses Mal:

Kyu
Laroon
Bartholmes
Tasrael
Thiudhulf
Yarawan

Die Auflistung ist noch keine Garantie zur Beförderung - da sich manche zum Zeitpunkt der Einladung noch in der Probezeit befinden.


Sollten seitens der Neulinge noch Fragen offen sein (egal ob Gildenleben, technisches zur Homepage, Umgang miteinander, Ausrichtung der Gilde etc...), dann wendet euch bitte vertrauensvoll an eure Heermeister Gabriella, Zizibee, Áeledras, Loréen und Djamilla.


Im Namen des Pendragons und des gesamten Heermeisterteams.


PS: Ich hoffe, dass ich keinen Telpen übersehen habe. Falls dies doch der Fall ist, werde ich mich umgehend darum kümmern!


----------



## Edouard (5. Februar 2012)

Heute ist es soweit!

Unsere oben genannten Neulinge werden zu Wächtern befördert.

Es wäre schön, wenn wir euch als Gäste begrüßen könnten!

Viele Grüße,

Edouard


----------

